# Corn Snake for Beer!?



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

UGH.

So I was looking at the Kijiji (Canadian Craigslist, basically) pet section for towns in my area, and found this annoying post:


It's basically someone offering to sell their snake for $25.....or a case of beer. -_-
It's people like this that make me feel like you should have to take some kind of test to be able to own a pet. xP

Wtf? You'll trade an animal for beer? Who does that!?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Losers.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I suppose a kid that couldn't buy beer otherwise might consider taking beer instead of cash... Not that that strikes me as any kind of a good idea.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

UUGGHHUUGGHHUUGGHH! What a little WHATEVER. Bl--AH!!! That person don't deserve no animals!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I have removed the link from your post. If you want to discuss this topic, please do so without linking to the ad.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lol. It's infuriating, but I'm pretty sure anyone who is willing to trade their pet for a case of beer is not actually qualified to care for a living creature. It would probably be for the best that their snake finds a new, hopefully more qualified, home. 

And there should definitely be a test or something in order to own an animal, especially "exotics" like reptiles and sugar gliders.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Ads like that are how I ended up with about 85 percent of my animals. It's awful.


----------

